# Coding ultrasound of the penis



## Urokmitch# (May 31, 2016)

Our provider ordered a penile ultrasound to see if the patient had a tear of the corpus cavernosum or penile rupture. The tech said she did not do a Doppler. My question is, is the only appropriate code 76999 for unlisted ultrasound procedure?


----------



## JEYCPC (May 31, 2016)

76857 - I found this on a radiology site.  Also on the AAPC site, I found https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/63551-ultrasound-penis.html


----------



## Urokmitch# (Jun 1, 2016)

*76857?*

We don't understand why we should use 76857. This cpt is a limited follow up ultrasound (eg, for follicles)....and it's focused on one or more elements for the parent cpt: 76856...which has to do with pelvic abnormalities previously seen on ultrasound. This isn't the reason we did the ultrasound so that's why I didn't choose 76857. The tech didn't scan the pelvis it was strictly the corpus cavernosum....please advise. I did look at the web link that you sent going back to 2011 but those scenarios did not apply ...


----------

